# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Sa kushton Shkup-Tirane?

## Edvin83

Do te doja te dija se sa kushton te vish nga SHkupi ne Tirane me autobus, furgon apo ndonje mjet tjeter ose te pakten te di se kushton nga Shkupi deri ne Oher.
Ju lutem me ndihmoni nese e dini se sa kushton.

----------


## Zombi

Me autobus 

Shkup - Tirane  30 Euro kthyese 50 E

Ndresa 

Shkup- Oher 5 Euro

1 euro per infon qe ta dhash  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## fjollat

> 1 euro per infon qe ta dhash


Unë të jap 10 euro vetëm të mos japish info të pasakta, dmth të mos gënjejsh.

një drejtim është 20, kurse kthyese është 30

info gratis

----------


## RaPSouL

Une kam udhetuar nga Tetova deri ne sheshin Skenderbeu ne mes te Tiranes per vetem 9 euro dhe ate kthyese  , normal ishim atje per tifozllek dhe ndoshta ka pasur lirime pasi ishim ne numer te madh , pra me autobus eshte teper lire , kurse me taxi pak si shtrenjt.

----------


## Zombi

> Unë të jap 10 euro vetëm të mos japish info të pasakta, dmth të mos gënjejsh.
> 
> një drejtim është 20, kurse kthyese është 30
> 
> info gratis




Me vjen mire qe paska ulje cmimesh, une ju referevora cmimeve qe kishte dikur kur udhetoja me autobus, kjo mbase ishte ne 1997!

Dhe te gabosh nuk eshte genjeshter!

----------


## Edvin83

falemnderit per informacionin miqte e mi!

----------


## xhori

po shikoj qe kjo tem qenka e vjeter, a ka njeri qe mund ta freskoj me ndonje info si mund  te shkohet nga aeroporti i shkupit  drejt tiranes

----------


## RaPSouL

> po shikoj qe kjo tem qenka e vjeter, a ka njeri qe mund ta freskoj me ndonje info si mund  te shkohet nga aeroporti i shkupit  drejt tiranes


xhori e ke të lehtë, sa të zbresësh në aeroport taksit janë në numër të madh aty pranë, i hyp taksit dhe i thua të të dërgoj tek stacioni i autobusave nga ku çdo 2 orë ka autobus për në Tiranë.

----------

martini1984 (24-07-2015),xhori (24-07-2015)

----------


## xhori

> xhori e ke të lehtë, sa të zbresësh në aeroport taksit janë në numër të madh aty pranë, i hyp taksit dhe i thua të të dërgoj tek stacioni i autobusave nga ku çdo 2 orë ka autobus për në Tiranë.


flm shum per info

----------


## martini1984

> xhori e ke të lehtë, sa të zbresësh në aeroport taksit janë në numër të madh aty pranë, i hyp taksit dhe i thua të të dërgoj tek stacioni i autobusave nga ku çdo 2 orë ka autobus për në Tiranë.


Sa eshte cmimi aktual nga aeroporti deri tek stacioni autobusave,si dhe Shkup-Tirane vajtje-ardhje.
Kam vete interes ta di!

----------

